# puppy agility video



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

We had our third training session yesterday.
My mother filmed us (we have friends form America staying with us at the moment and she _tried_ to translate some of it to her, so please don't mind her translation attempts...).

I think it went really well, even though the handler has to stop confusing the poor puppy so much... :blush::blush::blush:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MehceQUitDQ


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice video. I always admire people who do agility. I would have my poor dog so confused - well that, or I'd fall flat on my face.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice video and good work.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you!



Stevenzachsmom said:


> I would have my poor dog so confused - well that, or I'd fall flat on my face.


Yep, we managed to get it both done... Several times...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Front, blind and rear crosses, LOVE IT!

Great fun and attitude from your pup and love that the toy is in use!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! 
She definitely has a lot of fun but it's also really fun to work with her!:wub:


----------



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2012)

Love it! Looks like just as much athletic work is required for the handler as the dog!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Lol, thanks!
That's why our trainer is always yelling at me - because most of the time I'm not athletic enough...


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Nice! Lovely dog, keep up the good work.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! I will!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That blind on your pinwheel was really nice! Way to go! Have you ever seen Daisy Peel's "Look Back" DVD? Some really good tips on blind crosses in there.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

wildo said:


> That blind on your pinwheel was really nice! Way to go! Have you ever seen Daisy Peel's "Look Back" DVD? Some really good tips on blind crosses in there.


Thank you!
I'm sorry, but I have to ask: What does pinwheel mean? The dicitionary didn't really come up with a translation that makes sense (at least to me...:blush.

No, I don't know the DVD, I'll definitely see what it's about! Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgilityNerd : Pin Wheels


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

^^^ Thanks MRL!

The "Look Back" DVD is pretty cheap- only $19, if I recall correctly. It's not particularly long- maybe 30 mins or so, but it has a lot of great tips about _actually_ training a blind cross (rather than doing it and expecting our dogs to figure it out).


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Ah, okay, thanky you!! Both of you! Now it makes sense!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

great video  keep them coming I love watching


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Wow! Great facility you guys have!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

avonbankcollies said:


> great video  keep them coming I love watching


Thanks! I'll try to! 



> Wow! Great facility you guys have!


Yeah, it's really neat. It was an indoor tennis center before. They changed the floor (it's artificial turf now - hope it's the right word...:blush and divided the hall. Now there're 3 seperate courses next to each other.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I thought that I'd just continue this thread.
She's about ten months now, so we started our weave (channel) training. She gets it really fast, I think it was the 2nd or 3rd time we did it and I can switch to a toy-reward soon (I like to do "new" things with her food first because she concentrates more while working for her meals, with a toy she just goes crazy and stops thinking... ). 
If you're interested:
Gasse Beast Video - Aihob - MyVideo


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks awesome! I'm a big fan of channel weaves


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow great job!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love to hear/see how well you are doing and that you continued classes!


----------



## BryanC (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all! 



> Love to hear/see how well you are doing and that you continued classes!


Yes, we're still attending the "real" classes, I just teach the weaves at home. It's easier because we have more time and can do it as slowly/fast as she wants to. That's always difficult with the limited training time during the classes.
Just hope that we pass the BH in May, so we can start competing around August/September...  Would be nice!


----------

